# Two Etudes in Bb Major (Op 51)



## E Cristobal Poveda

Two challenging etudes intended to test the dexterity and rhythmic proficiency of a player. The first etude focuses on rapid moving passages that traverse the octaves. The second etude focuses on clashing and contrasting rhythms between the left and right hands, requiring a player to master control over their individual hands to perform the difficult rhythms.

I: Ágil
https://drive.google.com/file/d/16cbhw7TvuveXteiWj74n5MY6muQs_yMz/view?usp=sharing

II: Asimétrico
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WqEsE3Ld7GGcK88WHeALvzmPepq43Row/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Two challenging etudes intended to test the dexterity and rhythmic proficiency of a player. The first etude focuses on rapid moving passages that traverse the octaves. The second etude focuses on clashing and contrasting rhythms between the left and right hands, requiring a player to master control over their individual hands to perform the difficult rhythms.
> 
> I: Ágil
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/16cbhw7TvuveXteiWj74n5MY6muQs_yMz/view?usp=sharing
> 
> II: Asimétrico
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WqEsE3Ld7GGcK88WHeALvzmPepq43Row/view?usp=sharing


I enjoyed both of them, very challenging indeed, but also enjoyable to listen to imo; I wish you made them sonatas instead.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Captainnumber36 said:


> I enjoyed both of them, very challenging indeed, but also enjoyable to listen to imo; I wish you made them sonatas instead.


I do have plans to write a sonata in the future, but it is a tremendous undertaking, and I'd like to study more before I begin one.


----------



## Swosh

The second one sounds pretty cool haha I like it a lot


----------

